# Ebay outing:  COLNAGO MASTER LIGHT bike for sale



## Walter (Apr 7, 2008)

I need some room in the garage so it is time to offer this bike for sale.

This beautiful, sweet riding, classic Colnago Master Light is in superb condition with no crashes and has very few miles on it.  Second owner.  56 cm c-t (55 cm c-c), original Team Mapei-like paint, Gilco (crimped) steel tubing with chrome, ornate lugs.  Looks and rides like it is brand new.

The bike is equipped with a full Dura Ace group, Time carbon fork, Rolf Vector Pro wheels w/Michelin Axial Pro tires, Look carbon seatpost, Selle Italia gel seat w/carbon rails, Ciussi cages, Sigma computer, Salsa stem (84/16 degrees ? I have some low back issues and the stem can be easily swapped), Colnago bar tape and Modolo bars.  

The Tiny URL link for Ebay item no. 280215578296 is:  http://tinyurl.com/5as29a

Photos that enlarge (including ones in addition to those shown on the Ebay auction) may be seen at http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/4/

Thanks!

Walter
Tucson AZ


----------



## Walter (Apr 14, 2008)

The bike is sold...thanks to all for the interest.


----------

